# Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices



## Gary B (Oct 18, 2005)

87 octane gas is now $2.37 per gallon and diesel is $3.30 here in our part of MN. Its now cheaper per mile to drive a big block gas than a diesel.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :angry:  :dead:  :disapprove:


----------



## USMC (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi Gary B,
That may be true, but I can burn free vegetable oil in my diesel truck can you? LOL Later Jim


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Where you been hiding Gary B? Know what you mean about the diesel. Is that $2.37 or $2.87?


----------



## Gary B (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi USMC, yes you maybe able to burn some in the summer but you won't get far in the near future when your veggy oil turns white and is soild like lard as the temps drop, and I have yet to see any fuel stations along the road saying come on in and fill up with our free veggy oil. Also your assuming wrongly that I don't have a diesel I do and under no surcumstances would I put veggy oil in my truck, injector pumps, injectors and labor cost to repair FAR out weigh any cost savings. :angry:  :disapprove:   .
Hi Shadow, been working on my airplane and flying, yes for the monment its $2.399 for unleaded pricewent up 3 cents overnite. :disapprove:  :angry: 

  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

It was $2.79 when I filled the Jeep up Monday. Down about a dime from last fill up. :bleh:  Good to hear from you.


----------



## USMC (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi Gary,
Actually Gary the veggie tank has a line that runs through antifreeze from your radiator that keeps the veggie oil warm before it enters your engine the veggie oil tank is mounted on top of this warming unit.
No there are no gas stations that carry this that I know of at the present, however If you have one of the 100 gallon tanks you can fill up before you leave on your destation at micky "Ds" and then when you get there you can pull into Kentucky fried chicken and fill up at the Colonels free ha ha.
However there is one draw back the exaust tends to smell like french fries,but that is something I can live with, and it is a proven fact that the veggie oil is less a polluantant than is gas or diesel fuels. it is also a proven fact that the diesel engine runs better on veggetable oil than it does on diesel and it does not hurt your engine or injectors that is also a proven fact.later Jim


----------



## turnipbwc (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

I run mine on peanut butter....


----------



## USMC (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi Turnip,
COOOOOL Turnip lmao, do you use chunky or smooth? lol. Later Jim 
Check this site out. http://www.greasecar.com/


----------



## Kirk (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

USMC, why don't you let us all know when you next get your free fuel at KFC or McDonalds, as we keep hearing that BS but it isn't actually happening. That is a big story even for a marine!

Here in Monroe, LA the Pilot station has 87 octane gasoline for $2.579 and diesel is $3.299. I didn't check to see what KFC was asking for their used oil. But I did ask and they do not give it away, but sell it to a recycle company.


----------



## USMC (Oct 18, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Beam me up captain Kirk, you are way to high up for me to converse with, you are way to informed in this subject for me to try and debate with you.
Actually I only used Kentucky fried chicken and McDonalds as an example, as it is more well known,I guess I should have explained this better for you. However most people usually get their veggie oil from the local home town reastrauants and I have checked with our local Dairy Queen and was gave permission to take what ever I want, as they just give theirs away to get it hauled off.
Also most managers of Kentucky Fried Chicken and McDonalds WILL give you some  oil if you ask nice.
Most small towns like the one I live in is not as strict on these things as probably where you live.
I just thought this was an interesting subject and a alternative fuel some RV owners would be interested in considering, from the response I 'm receiving, I guess I was wrong. I won't post anymore on here, I will just read the post as us Jarheads are not all that smart on the ways of this message board. later Jim


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi Gary,
Hope you had a good summer.  Things here were ok.  Lots of "Honey Do" list this summer, but I got most of it done.  Just gettng ready to tune up the ole gal (not the wife, but a thought???) with new plug wires, plugs, filters, oil, pcv, etc.  Only have 13K miles on her, but since she is an ole lady at 16 years, thought I'd go ahead and do the full tune up before heading to Texas in a month.  Yup, gonna go to the Big T this winter.  Gas is gonna cost me about $700.00 to $800.00 for the trip down, I'm guessing.  Good thing I filled up when I got home this last spring and stabiled it.  
We did go to Minn (your beautiful State) and love it just as much as the previous years....made it ten this summer.  Gonna be there next summer for two weeks again and can hardly wait.
I think you know we lost our Brandy (doggie) after we got home from Florida due to cancer.  Really miss her a LOT.  Still have Rascal (Cat), but she is getting up there also at 16 years.  Too bad all these experts on gas, diesel, veggie oil, peanut butter, etc., can't come up with an anti aging formula for us and our pets.
Sorry folks, took up too much personal time on this note.......hope you all have a great, safe, warm winter.        :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 19, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Veggie oil is used in various parts of the country.  I saw this on TV the other night.  Willie Nelson, yes the singer, uses it in his tour bus and personnal vehicles.  He is pushing Bio-Diesel, as he calls it, big.  He is part owner of a truck stop somewhere in Texas and says he never uses diesel anymore for the environment and cost benefits.  There is movement around the country to expand availablity.  It might be the wave of the future.


----------



## Gary B (Oct 20, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Veggy diesel or the real name is Bio-diesel is 2% soy oil its the law here in MN. it helps with polution but has less btu's thus less power and less mpg. About 5% soy oil is max for flowabilty in cold months. While every gallon of soy oil used is a gallon less of petro it is hardly the true answer but a start. Diesel just jumped to $3.599 / gal over night but is suppose to drop today or tommorrow gas still holding at $2.399

Hey Jim you don't have stop posting, but we both know you can't stop at a resturant grab a 5 gallon can of used cooking oil and pour it into your fuel tank. If anyone does they'll be sitting about 5 blocks from were they started with at min. a very clogged fuel filter. Cooking oil is very contaninated with food particals water, drit you name it and I belive that what Krik was thinking I know it was my first thoughts.

  :laugh:    :bleh:


----------



## hertig (Oct 20, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

I think there are 2 completely separate concepts here.  One is vegetable oil, which needs some modifications to the vehicle to work right, and the other is true 'bio-diesel', which is refined from vegetable oil, and is claimed to require no modifications to the vehicle at all to use.  Usually this is sold as Bio Diesel XX, where XX is the percent vegitable base.  I think the most common ones are 20% and 100%.  We have an outfit in tucson which sells it; when I checked the 100% Bio version was about 5 to 10 cents a gallon cheaper than petrolium diesel.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 20, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hey Jim,
I agree, don't let Kirk get under your skin.  Feel honored instead that you have joined the vast ranks of folks that have been blasted by him.  Keep on posting...


----------



## ozone (Oct 25, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

right now i'm using the petro diesel but want to start using "bio-diesel".  How can I start, do I need to change anything to the truck, is this a diesel additive or a petro diesel replacement.  sorry to be so dumb but i like to know. thanks


----------



## Gary B (Oct 25, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi ozone, biodiesel is 2% soybean oil refined for vehicle use, you don't have to do a thing to the truck, it is blended in at the pipeline terminal and delivered to the stations ready to use. Here in MN. it is now required by law, so if your in this part of the country you'll get to use it.
As I posted before it burns cleaner and provides extra lube to the injector pump and injectors but has less BTU's but you'll probaly not notice it with 2% maybe with the 5% blend.
Diesel fuel here is now $3.39 and unleaded is $2.26, if this stays its going to have a real (not good) effect on diesel truck resales, plus I know of 6 or more stations that are going to stop selling diesel this will be back to the days of a few years ago when you had to hunt and peck for diesel fuel when traveling. Now it is cheaper by far to drive a gasser for daily driving.
  :laugh:    :bleh:     :angry:  :dead:


----------



## ozone (Oct 25, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi Gary B.
Thanks alot for the info.  I'm currently in MI and there are local petro stations which sells the BI-O.  I will give it a try and see.  Yes, I don't like the prices for diesel fuel, but I needed since I own a small construction company on the side and It just starting to do some good business.  My luck as usual  .  Thanks again


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Filled up today here in Richmond TX. and diesel was $2.99 per gal. was $3.19 just a few days ago. Can't find any consistency in prices. I may have to plant soybeans next year. I can't say I've seen any biodiesel here, but I havn't been looking.


----------



## Gary B (Oct 25, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi ozone, yea it really sucks for business farmers and just think of the folks that heat with #2 fuel oil, I can park my diesel and drive the Dakota but I can't park the furnace and if it stays at $2.80 / $3.00 for home heating I'll most likely park the diesel for even longer. If congress doesn't do something we'll be in a deep recession after this winter. :angry:  :dead:    :blackeye:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Oct 25, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Well, the farmers aren't paying road tax on their diesel.  I wonder if any of that every finds its way into their road vehicles?  Farmers buy propane for much less than the average consumer.  Yes, they use more for drying grain but someone else ends up paying for that on down the line somewhere.  All businesses have to increase prices or cut costs to balance increasing fuel costs.  My propane expense this coming year would have been a burden.  So we put in a corn burner.  Gotta buy the corn but it will always be much less than the fossil fuel.  Less convenient but much less money. We need to cut consumption if we want the prices to go down.  Simple  economics.  The inflationary nature of the whole thing may cause some of us to have to cut way back, maybe even sell the RV.  But let's keep the government out, they screw up enough stuff as it is.  Krazee


----------



## ozone (Oct 26, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Sell the RV? nahhh.. lets not be give in to temptation yet.  As high as the prices are right now, I think it'll eventually come down.  Have faith everyone, It'll always work out in the end

Gary, 
from what I gathered from your previous reponse, I can just go fill up my truck with BIO and drive without worrying about damges it may cause? Any pennies saved sounds good to me.  Thanks


----------



## ozone (Oct 26, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

I forgot to tell you all, Diesel here is averaging about $3.39 with the high of about $3.69 a few miles down the road.  The truck stops gives the best prices here at $3.39


----------



## Gary B (Oct 26, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi ozone, yes the 2 to 5% there is nothing to worry about , but there is no price reduction here in MN. There has been some reports of the 10% & 20% clogging fuel filters on trucks and farmer vehicles but maybe they were about due for a filter change anyway, or its a possibility that the soy-oil loosened up some crud in the tanks or maybe in the future fuel filters will have to be changed a little. But there has been no problems at all with the 2 or 5% fuels.
Hi Krazee yes its true there is no road tax on farm fuels or home heating it is also dyed red and if your caught with it in your on road vehicle it can be up to a $10,000.00 fine and since part of the tax is Fed. tax the IRS is involved and they consider it tax evasion and get very nasty, like towing & impounding your vehicle and here in MN. the MN DOT sets up check points and they sample the fuel in you tank, takes them all of about 28 sec. NOT WORTH IT IN MY BOOK.
Yes corn burners are selling good here also and you are right on all points and the way I see it every gallon of petro we don't burn the better off we are or will be.
What I meant by getting the government involved is most of these prices have nothing to due with supply & deman it's the speculators that are driving the prices not just the oil companies. You know its crooked when thay put a name on a storm and fuel prices just $.50 per gallon, we have to get the speculators out.
  :laugh:    :bleh:     :angry:  :dead:  :disapprove:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

The $2.99 per gal. price I quoted was from our local Exxon station. As Gary stated, it wouldn't be wise to be running farm diesel in your personal vehicle. Diesel here runs anywhere from $2.89 to $3.39 per gal. depending on which way the wind blows. Hate to see the government meddle in anything, but Gary has a point. Maybe we need a temporary freeze till the dust settles. Maybe 90 days or so. Who knows. Won't be selling the RV or the boat. Need some kind of stress relief


----------



## Krazeehorse (Oct 26, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

So we agree we are still willing to pay $3/gallon to run our toys.  Now the oil companies' motive to lower prices is what??????  If the boss gave you a 25% raise unexpectedly and you knew that eventully it would hurt the business, how long before you volunteered to take less money?  It's not gonna happen.  I wish I had saved the email analogy about buying eggs.  It would be nice if we could get everyone (a fantasy, I know) to just buy the fuel they needed for that day.  It wouldn't be too long before the pipelines and tank farms were bulging.  The price would have to come down to induce more sales and keep things flowing.  I'm just Krazee


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Monroe, LA, prices dropped yesterday here.

Gasoline, $2.42 - $2.54

Diesel,   $3.19 - $3.39


----------



## biggmark97 (Oct 31, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hello this is in reference to using straight veggie oil in your tank. The only issue with SVO is that you need to have something to start the vehicle with.  I have a ford f250 with dual tank now I use biodiesel but if I wanted to use SVO I would just need to put a heater on one of the tank with SVO in it and diesel/Biodiesel in the other tank. I would need to start the truck with the diesel or Biodiesel (both are the same) and then switch to SVO after about 5-10 min. Then when I stopped I would want to Switch back to Bio or diesel 10 min before I stop so it would clean all the SVO out of the injectors. 

Also someone mentioned cloging fuel filters with Biodiesel.  This will only happen about a month after you start using Bio because all the sludge in your tank is cleaned out and left in your filter. This is because the biodiesel cleans the tank.  This should only happen once. at least that is from the experience of me and my uncle and it seems most of the internet. (I have done alot of research on this because every person who asks about it comes back after talking with their machanic and tells me the machanic says over 10% bio will break your car.  

Just my two cents.

Thank you,
Biggmark97


----------



## biggmark97 (Oct 31, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Also I make biodiesel out of my barn for 55 cents a gallon.


----------



## ozone (Nov 5, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Mark,
nice, share the wealth please :laugh:


----------



## ozone (Nov 5, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Help for a diesel dummy please!

I have a 2000' Dodge Ram 3500 diesel dually for a year now and wondering what I can do to keep this Truck running for a long time to come.  Would adding Oil addidtive helps?..any suggestions would be great help.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Gary B (Nov 5, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Hi Ozone, just do good regular maintenance, use preminum diesel oils like Mobile Delvac or Shell Rotella, change the oil every 4000 miles, change the fuel filter every 12000, change the air filter every 8000 or less if driving dusty roads and always change the oil fiter with every oil change. 
  :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## biggmark97 (Nov 22, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Check out http://journeytoforever.org/biodiesel_make.html

There is alot of information there and I can help you if you need with how to set it up. I think my setup is better then the hotwater tank idea.
   Also before you start anything make sure you have a source for Methanol,Lye and Waste oil.

   oh and don't pay for waste oil some one is always looking to get rid of it and if people keep giving money for it that just makes it harder for the rest of us.


----------



## John Harrelson (Nov 23, 2005)

Gas/Diesel Fuel Prices

Here is something to think about,

*** Diesel fuel cost more than gasoline but gives better mileage
*** Gasoline is cheaper but gives poorer mileage compared to diesel

So just "Generally Speaking" the good part of one cancels out the bad part of the other.. or in other words the cost of fuel per mile will come out pretty close to the same for either one..

That being the case, I would look at the other factors between diesel and gasoline powered trucks.

The diesel engines of today are a thousand times better than their predecessors. 
Todays diesel vehicle can "come off the line" as quick as many v-8 gasoline vehicles can.
The diesel is built stronger than a gas engine. 
The diesel engine will last longer than the gas engine when both types are given proper maintenance and upkeep.

The diesel will produce more strength (horsepower, torque) than the gas engine will.. and that gives more pulling power with a lot less strain on the engine.

Please don't get me wrong, I am NOT against gas engines, they have their place in the scheme of things. 
But in my opinion,, a truck should have a diesel engine and the gasoline engines are great for the family car..

The Europeans have known for decades that the diesel is the better way to go.. We Americans are slowly catching up to the modern world.. and one day everything will be diesel powered.. using alternative fuels made from corn, soybeans or other oil producing plant life..

I personally don't want any truck that is not diesel powered.

Once again,,, just my opinion, and to each their own

oh by the way... as far as a certain person goes, just ignore him, all he does is try to put other people down..  I talked to another  forum's owner last year and was told that he is real close to the edge of being kicked off that particular forum because he is an agitator.

John


----------

